# Hk 416 d145rs 22lr ?



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

im looking at getting a colt m4 22 lr but i found HK 416 D145RS 22LR is that a good gun. i have never heard of them


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

The 416 is a real nice piece,buy one if you can?


----------

